# Adia's and Flory's Kidding Thread---Adia Had Her Babies!!!!!



## drdoolittle (May 12, 2012)

Had to start a different thread for Adia and Flory as the Sippo Park thread was taken over by adorableness. 

Here are pics. of Adia:

A month ago:






Today:






A pic showing how large her udder has gotten (She was squatting to pee, so she looks enormous! ) 






Here is Flory:

A month ago:





Today:





Flory is FINALLY starting to build an udder!


Can you all see a difference?  I'm sure it's not just me.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 13, 2012)

Wow. They look big.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)

Wowwie they are looking the part!


----------



## drdoolittle (May 16, 2012)

I'm hoping that Adia will go into labor when I'm home------I couldn't stand it if anythiong happened to her.  I'm thinking she'll go first, but Flory is so BIG all in a couple of days-----that's how it was with my other 2, one day they were "normal" and the next HUGE and the babies came w/in a few days of that.  Probably because they've had babies before and Adia is a FF.  Flory may have had a kid or two before also.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 25, 2012)

Wel, Adia finally had her babies!  One white deoling and one black and white buckling.  Both have blue eyes!  I can't believe how much the buckling looks like his father, Scout.


Adia and the babies:






Buckling:






Doeling;






Daddy, Scout:


----------



## marlowmanor (May 25, 2012)

AWWWW! They are so cute!  I love the color on that little buckling, so striking!  The little doeling is gorgeous too!


----------



## drdoolittle (May 25, 2012)

Thank you!  It's going to be hard to sell them----I guess I could keep the doeling...............   Well, it's something to think about anyway.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 25, 2012)

Awwww, they are so adorable! I love the bucklings color too........


----------



## marliah (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful babies! It's so hard to part with them isn't it? We are selling our first one today and I am going to miss him


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (May 27, 2012)

So very cute!!!!!! Can't wait till my girl kids, she is do late AUG.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 27, 2012)

ohh so adorable......


----------



## Missy (May 27, 2012)

They are adorable!!


----------



## CinderSmoke (May 27, 2012)

If I were you, I'd consider keeping the doeling and breeding her to Jackie Chan when she is old enough.  They should throw some great colors!
(btw........ hi, sis!  lol)


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

AW! Your new babies are beautiful.  Amazing how they each look like their parents. My babies came out looking nothing like the parents but a mixture, except for one (we had four).  Very sweet.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 29, 2012)

CinderSmoke wrote: 





> If I were you, I'd consider keeping the doeling and breeding her to Jackie Chan when she is old enough.  They should throw some great colors!
> (btw........ hi, sis!  lol)


Hi!  Nice to see you on here.  Yes, I have been thinking about keeping that sweet little girl!  I've already decided that out of my pb piglets I am keping the little girl that's pink with black spots.


----------



## Luke0987654321 (May 29, 2012)

Cute!!


luke.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Aug 24, 2012)

I love the little white doeling!   she is adorable, if it was me I would definitely keep her!!  But I usually always have a problem selling my doelings as it is.......I also really love there mother too!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------

